# Stars



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

Do any know where you can download a stars to add sparkle to your rhinestone designs? These are stars/sparkle that you can put on your design in various place to give it that pop.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Take a look here Clair

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8DIQICSiYA#t=1797

The video starts at the point you might prefer. Watch the whole video to get the full blown uses of the software.

John


----------



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

I appreciate your response. Let me explain a little more. I have seen other people work online these was rhinestones designs. However, I see sparkle or star like effect to give them that pop in put in various places on the design. One lady said that I called that you came buy them but I was just puting this questions out there to see how to search for it or if anyone knew how you could do this yourself. The lady on the video is doing this from a software that I don't have right now. And I really don't want to buy not another software right now not just for that. I did a design and went out in the sun and people responded to it well. So right now I'll get looking. I think these kind of things I know it's got to be some kind of download digital something free that you can do then to buy a software just for that effect. Thanks


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Try this one CorelDRAW - Heat Press Glitter Mock-Ups - YouTube about 3/4 of the way through the video he shows how to make a glint.


----------

